# kp nuts



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone seen or tried the KP salted caramel flavour peanuts? x


----------



## Amigo (Jan 8, 2018)

Seem a bit heavy in carbs;

https://www.kpnuts.com/kp_product/salted-caramel-flavoured-peanuts/


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 8, 2018)

Well that depends really, an 8g lotus biscuit has 5.7g carbs whereas a 30g serving of these only has 5.4g x


----------



## Dave W (Jan 8, 2018)

_*KP JUMBO - SALT & VINEGAR*_ are 7.4g/100g and 2.2g per 3g serving.
Very nice too - I'm muching some right now!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 8, 2018)

Nut's are one of my safe naughty snacks.  The fats will slow down the carbs, so they don't usually hit me to hard.  Although cashews and brazil nuts will still spike me if I over-indulge.

Not tried these yet.  I'm mostly a dry roasted person.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 9, 2018)

Dave W said:


> _*KP JUMBO - SALT & VINEGAR*_ are 7.4g/100g and 2.2g per 3g serving.
> Very nice too - I'm muching some right now!


I love these too.


----------



## Browser (Jan 14, 2018)

I like ordinary unsalted peanuts but find them had to find. I buy Tesco basic salted peanuts, rinse them well under cold running water, dry them with paper towels and spread them on flat trays and dry them completely in a warm oven for five minutes.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 14, 2018)

I quite like the monkey nuts (in shell) that you can buy.  The only problem is that it tends to make a mess!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

Browser said:


> I like ordinary unsalted peanuts but find them had to find. I buy Tesco basic salted peanuts, rinse them well under cold running water, dry them with paper towels and spread them on flat trays and dry them completely in a warm oven for five minutes.


Save yourself the time and buy them
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/266375246
LOL x


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 14, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I quite like the monkey nuts (in shell) that you can buy.  The only problem is that it tends to make a mess!


monkey nuts are just plain peanuts x


----------



## Radders (Jan 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> monkey nuts are just plain peanuts x


Yes but you can get roasted ones as well, and they taste fresher when you shell them, and because they require more effort it’s hard to eat a lot in a hurry!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Yes but you can get roasted ones as well, and they taste fresher when you shell them, and because they require more effort it’s hard to eat a lot in a hurry!


For a similar reason I occasionally get pistachio's that are still in the shell as well.


----------



## Radders (Jan 14, 2018)

Mark T said:


> For a similar reason I occasionally get pistachio's that are still in the shell as well.


Me too!


----------

